# Best ModChip for original Xbox?



## KoopaHax35000vr (Mar 10, 2013)

What is the best modchip for Xbox if ur using it 4 emulators?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Spoiler










*C-c-c-c-c-combo Breaker!* 


The best thing you could do with an original XBox is softmodding it and getting an alternative Dashboard - modchips won't give you a lot of benefits compared to a safe and easy-to-perform softmod.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty much any modchip you find these days will do the same thing (overclocking gains you little and the only real differences in the end were what supported what shiny lights to add on the outside) though you might still find an old one that does not support the later models depending upon where you look. You may also wish to look up TSOP flash.
Similarly softmods are available that do it all- their only downside is if you are going to replace the hard drive (stock is 10 gig in later xboxes, 8 gig in earlier ones- you get about 4 gigs to play with) it is slightly trickier and you will need to buy a hard drive that supports locking. There is a nice list of drives that supports locking and other tests http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list


----------



## xist (Mar 10, 2013)

Older Xbox x TSOP flashing = good times?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2013)

Like suggested above, any modchip.

You could softmod it with 007 Agent under fire, Mechassault 1, Splintercell.
Then you can swap out the HDD by dumping the HDDkey and building a new HDD with XboxHDmaker (something similar)
Or you can flash the TSOP with raincoat like xist suggested.


Anyway this should be moved to the Original Xbox section.


----------



## Count Duckula (Mar 19, 2013)

Like FAST6191 said, a modchip or TSOP flash does make life a lot easier if you want to upgrade the HDD, no issues with locking and can easily rebuild it with AID/slayers etc.

Just installed a 2TB SATA drive into one of mine, once I found a working SATA/IDE adaptor it was easy going.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Mar 19, 2013)

Any recommendations on a SATA/IDE  adapter? I am gonna tsop my box soon, and I wanna throw in a 2TB drive.


----------



## Count Duckula (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll quote my post from http://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk forums, current link to the adaptor that worked for me: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270796393535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

There's a good guide there also (a few typos mixing GB and MB, but easy to follow): http://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=649&sid=e100887e7ba283467525b93e971414c3
I'd recommend having a read of the few relevant threads in the modding section of those forums, they were really helpful.

The BIOS you use may very well not matter, someone just suggested they had best results with the older Evo-X M8 not M8+ or alternatives.



> HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 (Made in Thailand)
> BIOS: M8 (not M8+) from slayers 2.7, modchip is a muppetx
> 
> *Working adaptor:*
> ...


----------

